# Jamie Barton: The White Jessye Norman



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been blown away with the new Cardiff Singer of the World, Jamie Barton. She sounds like the young Jessye Norman with a HUGE rich liquid mezzo sound, an eyebrow raising chest register, and a glorious top up to C. She is the best actress I've seen in a long time and is the most exciting singer I have discovered since Jane Eaglen sang Norma here over 15 years ago. She is the real thing. She is a star like we had back in the Golden Age of Opera in the 60's. Check her out. By the way, her recital is very unusual and refreshing. She is a pupil of James Levine.





Here is a marvelous piece by Buzzfeed on the Cardiff Singer of the World Competitions:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/uhohspaghettio/jamie-barton-brings-home-the-bacon-9mn7


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

she's definitely very good, thank you for pointing her out.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

She really is something. I've been a fan since I saw her as the Witch in Hansel and Gretel at the Aspen Opera Theater several years ago. And she brought a lively stage presence as Magdalene in Die Meistersinger here last season. I hadn't heard about her Cardiff win, so glad for her success.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

She's had my attention for a while now, I'm looking forward to what she will be doing with her career.


----------

